# Struck some gold on ebay tonight



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Picked up a 372xp and 036 always liked the 036 nice light and still a powerful little bugger. the 372xp is gonna be my first husqvarna never owned or ran one and have been cutting trees my entire life. never worked for a company that had anything but stihl's so I'm kinda excited to see what it has.

didn't even plan on picking thies saws up but the price was right i been on their stockpiling 200t's wanted to get 4-5 spares got 3 so far so the tally was 5 saws for tonight.

if thies saws are any good i might be done buying new ones I'm used to getting the beat down on my backside paying 900-1000 for a 70cc chainsaw.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2012)

Good buy. I am always a little lerry about buying used saws online. The main thing is you got to buy them cheap enough to fix them if there broken.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good buy. I am always a little lerry about buying used saws online. The main thing is you got to buy them cheap enough to fix them if there broken.



ya i got the 372xp for 420.00 plus shipping at that price you could completely rebuild the saw and still save 300.00 bucks.

and the 036 for 240.00 i just couldn't believe it the new bar and chain are 50-60$ bucks where i live so if not i figured id have it for parts.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good buy. I am always a little lerry about buying used saws online. The main thing is you got to buy them cheap enough to fix them if there broken.



right now i started out with the intention of buying not running or needing work 200t's i have a great saw guy I've never been able to stump him yet. hopefully can get a couple running top notch and have a few for parts. so i can keep my 200t addiction going on for many years. i really don't wanna post a pic for you guys one day with a 201t in my hand.


----------



## arborpros (Jan 24, 2012)

I was close to bidding on that 036 last night. I think it is a solid little saw and you can't really beat the price.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 24, 2012)

036 sucks imho, or atleast the new ones do, but the 372 is one of the best saws ever made. I've bought dozens of saws used, and so far only got burnt on one, and there is a chance it was my buffoon buddy's fault. I got a BT145 blower and a 395XP for $450 2 years ago, and I still have both of them to this day. I've also bought several working 200T's for under 200 bucks. I would be leary of buying sight unseen, but if it's from a reputable source, then you should be ok.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya that's what I figured on the price you couldn't go wrong I love them little saws great for climbing thier like a 362 without all the garbage on it. I'm gonna try and pick up a few more tonight then ill have enough of the good saws to last me for a while.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ya if I can't get them for about half price I don't go for it usually.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> I really don't wanna post a pic for you guys one day with a 201t in my hand.



Come on, there not that bad. This could be your hand some day! lol


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 24, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> 036 sucks imho



Ha. You and one of my employees would get along. He comes and tells me about a year ago "Man, I just work here...but nobody here likes those 036, ms360 or ms361's. I'm just telling you." I laughed and ask him what the problem was. He claimed they were a bastard size. Too big for little stuff and not big enough for big stuff. I'm kinda like my Grandfather used to be about chainsaws nowadays. Back in the fifties, sixties, and early seventies he hauled wood into Dallas. He always kept a brand new two ton Chev. truck and let people cut wood on his land and he would buy it at the stump. Somebody asked him around 1971 or so (he would have been 70 at the time) what his favorite chainsaw was. His reply was "The one somebody else is running."


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 24, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Picked up a 372xp and 036 always liked the 036 nice light and still a powerful little bugger. the 372xp is gonna be my first husqvarna never owned or ran one and have been cutting trees my entire life. never worked for a company that had anything but stihl's so I'm kinda excited to see what it has.
> 
> didn't even plan on picking thies saws up but the price was right i been on their stockpiling 200t's wanted to get 4-5 spares got 3 so far so the tally was 5 saws for tonight.
> 
> ...



Whats next, some old rims and worn out tires for that knuckle boom you paid six figs for. Never heard of a busy outfit buying someone other guys trash. My boss is as "thrifty" as they get and still won't buy a used saw, for good reason. 200's and most other saws have a limited productive life span and most guys let them go for a reason. The 200 you save ends up costing ya three and more on lost time and productivity. Ya struck fools gold.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 24, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> Whats next, some old rims and worn out tires for that knuckle boom you paid six figs for. Never heard of a busy outfit buying someone other guys trash. My boss is as "thrifty" as they get and still won't buy a used saw, for good reason. 200's and most other saws have a limited productive life span and most guys let them go for a reason. The 200 you save ends up costing ya three and more on lost time and productivity. Ya struck fools gold.



Whatever turns anybody on but I don't fool with used saws. I like to keep fairly new saws and besides we expense them out anyway.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> Whats next, some old rims and worn out tires for that knuckle boom you paid six figs for. Never heard of a busy outfit buying someone other guys trash. My boss is as "thrifty" as they get and still won't buy a used saw, for good reason. 200's and most other saws have a limited productive life span and most guys let them go for a reason. The 200 you save ends up costing ya three and more on lost time and productivity. Ya struck fools gold.



i have no problem spending 800$ to have a fully rebuilt functioning 200t tho thats why its a good deal for me I'm not worried about them being worn out the parts can still be ordered.
we truthfully have enough saws that it doesn't matter but was kinda having fun buying some on ebay never did it before don't even have feedback yet. to say i have 25-30 stihl chainsaws would be a very conservative estimate.

has nothing to do with how much money we make our chip trucks cost 6 figures. an international cab and chassis thies days is 70+k

what your saying about saws if someone doesn't know they probably shouldn't be buying a used one because you will get disappointed its not an if sooner or later you will.

but that includes the busted ones that can't be repaired with might account for 8-10


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Come on, there not that bad. This could be your hand some day! lol



I'm just not sold on it yet sooner or later I'm gonna have to we can't get 5 years out of a 200t their just used everyday and in the rain snow and hail and are not kept wrapped in towels. air filters get neglected just because of lack of time.

the cost of one doesn't bother me its i just loved the 200t that puppy would run.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Good buy. I am always a little lerry about buying used saws online. The main thing is you got to buy them cheap enough to fix them if there broken.



didn't even realize how close you where i had a girlfriend that lived in lancaster in high school.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 24, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i have no problem spending 800$ to have a fully rebuilt functioning 200t tho thats why its a good deal for me I'm not worried about them being worn out the parts can still be ordered.
> we truthfully have enough saws that it doesn't matter but was kinda having fun buying some on ebay never did it before don't even have feedback yet. to say i have 25-30 stihl chainsaws would be a very conservative estimate.
> 
> has nothing to do with how much money we make our chip trucks cost 6 figures. an international cab and chassis thies days is 70+k
> ...



I just can't beleive you weren't scammed outta your life savings. I am terrified of online transactions, I have no idea how you guys get along with that. Do you actually have the saws now? And how do you buy something like that you haven't even run? How do you ship a chainsaw anyway? I wouldn't think the carriers would haul it considering its a fire hazzard.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I just can't beleive you weren't scammed outta your life savings. I am terrified of online transactions, I have no idea how you guys get along with that. Do you actually have the saws now? And how do you buy something like that you haven't even run? How do you ship a chainsaw anyway? I wouldn't think the carriers would haul it considering its a fire hazzard.



all about the price at 400 and change for a 372xp i wouldn't be real ticked with minor problems. 240.00 for an 036 they gotta be deals you can't loose. no saws yet just tracking numbers


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 24, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I just can't beleive you weren't scammed outta your life savings. I am terrified of online transactions, I have no idea how you guys get along with that. Do you actually have the saws now? And how do you buy something like that you haven't even run? How do you ship a chainsaw anyway? I wouldn't think the carriers would haul it considering its a fire hazzard.



you been running saws long enough to know what your looking at and not get screwed you could probably save some $$. i put them on a Credit card that way i don't have to pay if someone steals the number.someone hit me for 500.00 once and i got it back.

ill make a video of them when they show up.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 24, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> didn't even realize how close you where i had a girlfriend that lived in lancaster in high school.



Your out near Pittsburg aren't you?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 24, 2012)

mr. holden wood said:


> Whats next, some old rims and worn out tires for that knuckle boom you paid six figs for. Never heard of a busy outfit buying someone other guys trash. My boss is as "thrifty" as they get and still won't buy a used saw, for good reason. 200's and most other saws have a limited productive life span and most guys let them go for a reason. The 200 you save ends up costing ya three and more on lost time and productivity. Ya struck fools gold.



Hey Mr. negative. I've done really well running used saws, to the point where not only did I use them all for at least one full year, I turned around and sold them when I was done with them for a profit. If you keep your eyes peeled, and know what you're looking at, there's no problem buying used saws. I partially agree with your point of being able to buy a 6 figure unit, and not buying new saws, only because at that level, the gross income of the business must be such that there is a large allowance for tax write offs, but it still doesn't negate the usefulness, and cost effectiveness of purchasing a used saw.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Your out near Pittsburg aren't you?



ya we work in the city often I'm 15min from downtown.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> Hey Mr. negative. I've done really well running used saws, to the point where not only did I use them all for at least one full year, I turned around and sold them when I was done with them for a profit. If you keep your eyes peeled, and know what you're looking at, there's no problem buying used saws. I partially agree with your point of being able to buy a 6 figure unit, and not buying new saws, only because at that level, the gross income of the business must be such that there is a large allowance for tax write offs, but it still doesn't negate the usefulness, and cost effectiveness of purchasing a used saw.



kinda more for fun man i don't look at everything as from a business perspective I've got so many write offs this year I'm in good shape we picked up 2 trucks this year that was pushing 400k besides the k-boom a 2011 international hook lift with 2 20 foot containers wasn't cheap. a 600.00 saw would be a kinda weak right off not to worried about it the tax man will get it out of you one way or another. theirs no way for me to avoid paying taxes.

the saws are for fun the 372 is going off to one of the guys in the chainsaw thread as soon as i get it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> kinda more for fun man i don't look at everything as from a business perspective I've got so many write offs this year I'm in good shape we picked up 2 trucks their year that was pushing 400k
> 
> the saws are for fun the 372 is going off to one of the guys in the chainsaw thread as soon as i get it.



Hey brotha, no need to explain to me:msp_thumbup: 

I think some people just go off half cocked about somethings rnd here at times, and those need to be questioned.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> Hey brotha, no need to explain to me:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I think some people just go off half cocked about somethings rnd here at times, and those need to be questioned.



ya i dont wanna buy a new one. one with a blown motor would have been just as good. gonna be all tore apart anyways i need it for our local chainsaw races.

i can't beat thies guys with stock saws need something with some nuts and the mod guys seem to get a lot of power out of a 372.

i sent a 362 out to have it ported and I'm kinda excited to see what it will do.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

modding some saws is just a new alley I'm looking in for fun. I'm put a tree up on a some stands and time it stock then send it off.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> Hey brotha, no need to explain to me:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I think some people just go off half cocked about somethings rnd here at times, and those need to be questioned.



ya i should have quoted holden wood and not you but he made it to my ignore list. anytime someone doesn't have something intelligent to say and just takes away from threads or posts i just click the ignore button has been working really well for me.

your cool in my book ducati.

take a step back and look at what he posted for a minute everything he said is in some way to make himself look smarter, or more superior to me. what the point? but he can do it to someone else now. the whole thread was to start friendly conversation about someone else maybe finding a cool deal on ebay..:msp_tongue:

whats he trying to prove to the world that he's a better tree man than the bulldog because he doesn't buy used saws that chit is lame. i really wanna see this site turned around to where people can talk to one another like adults and not make lame jokes about ####.

theirs guys on this board right now that are afraid to ask questions because of fear or ridicule. no point in even having a forum then. when i joined way back when it wasn't like this. people where a lot more helpful.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 25, 2012)

*Matt, you've inspired me ...*

I just bought a 200T for $292.50 on eBay. They have a new 200T that has gone up to $630 without shipping, and it's still going up. That's $20 more than MFSL price.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

you got the id # for the auction


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> you got the id # for the auction



item # 110811648532


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

ya thats a solid saw i would had bought it. probably one of the best looking I've seen go yet. other than a new one. 

some of the new in box 200t's on their are selling for more than a 201 on the shelf today. its nuts what people will pay for a new 200t now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 25, 2012)

If I have anything to do with it, those boys at the saw races won't know what hit em.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> If I have anything to do with it, those boys at the saw races won't know what hit em.:msp_thumbup:



thats what i like to hear. you hear that AA you and uncle lee are screwed might as well withdrawal all bets


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> thats what i like to hear. you hear that AA you and uncle lee are screwed might as well withdrawal all bets



Do you think a snowmachine D-ring starter handle will tip em off?? It'll prolly have to have one.:msp_thumbup: I built a 288 for myself that would rip those starters apart. Just a firewood saw too.


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 25, 2012)

*I'll double down ...*



mattfr12 said:


> thats what i like to hear. you hear that AA you and uncle lee are screwed might as well withdrawal all bets



We're working on a secret project to put a snowmobile engine on one of my 084's chassis. The sucker's a three cylinder 2-stroke putting out about 90 hp. Here's Lee adjusting the cutting bar:







Stumpy better put some secret sauce in your 362.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> We're working on a secret project to put a snowmobile engine on one of my 084's chassis. The sucker's a three cylinder 2-stroke putting out about 90 hp.
> 
> Stumpy better put some secret sauce in your 362.



the 372 so far is gonna be running on 110 octane race fuel so get some because uncle lee is gonna be pissed when he finds out you fudged up his snowmobile motor trying to put it on a chainsaw.

plus hew are you gonna get to lift that thing i see how you climb trees with the ladder and the set pole I'm gonna be able to hold a heavier saw.

you better get that thing made out of carbon fiber

in all seriousness the 110 octane race fuel is a go so far. you can buy it at the racetrack by your house PMS motor speedway


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Do you think a snowmachine D-ring starter handle will tip em off?? It'll prolly have to have one.:msp_thumbup: I built a 288 for myself that would rip those starters apart. Just a firewood saw too.



stumpy is as bad as ebay got me addicted to modding these chainsaws now I'm looking for stuff on ebay to send him.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> stumpy is as bad as ebay got me addicted to modding these chainsaws now I'm looking for stuff on ebay to send him.



And you aint even run one yet.

a 562XP HUSKY would be a fun project. Just sayin:msp_tongue:


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> And you aint even run one yet.
> 
> a 562XP HUSKY would be a fun project. Just sayin:msp_tongue:



ya ill pick one up for you to play with on my travels I'm sure you'll get one in your hands sooner or later but in the meantime i got a nice pile of saws for you to work through.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> We're working on a secret project to put a snowmobile engine on one of my 084's chassis. The sucker's a three cylinder 2-stroke putting out about 90 hp. Here's Lee adjusting the cutting bar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




send him your jazzy scooter he can probably get that to run on 110 octane so when your bidding jobs you can be more productive.:biggrin:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> send him your jazzy scooter he can probably get that to run on 110 octane so when your bidding jobs you can be more productive.:biggrin:



That would be a heck of a build thread


----------



## the Aerialist (Jan 25, 2012)

*N2O for the win ...*



mattfr12 said:


> the 372 so far is gonna be running on 110 octane race fuel so get some because uncle lee is gonna be pissed when he finds out you fudged up his snowmobile motor trying to put it on a chainsaw.
> 
> plus hew are you gonna get to lift that thing i see how you climb trees with the ladder and the set pole I'm gonna be able to hold a heavier saw.
> 
> ...



We're gonna burn nitro and nitrous oxide injection. The saw gets the nitro and I get the N2O on a face mask to get me up the ladder. I'll be laughing all the way to the top!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

the Aerialist said:


> We're gonna burn nitro and nitrous oxide injection. The saw gets the nitro and I get the N2O on a face mask to get me up the ladder. I'll be laughing all the way to the top!



you better leave that snowmobile intact so you can use it to haul that 40 foot ladder around i wouldn't even wanna try to carry one of those for any distance even smaller ladders are awkward as all hell.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> Hey Mr. negative. I've done really well running used saws, to the point where not only did I use them all for at least one full year, I turned around and sold them when I was done with them for a profit. If you keep your eyes peeled, and know what you're looking at, there's no problem buying used saws. I partially agree with your point of being able to buy a 6 figure unit, and not buying new saws, only because at that level, the gross income of the business must be such that there is a large allowance for tax write offs, but it still doesn't negate the usefulness, and cost effectiveness of purchasing a used saw.



And this is just one reason I don't mess with buying used saws.

I guess if I were looking to rebuild, rebuild and collect then I would but I still would be leary about buying from the internet. How do you know the thing isn't stolen? Hell Matt, you are probably buying Arbor Pro's stuff.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> And this is just one reason I don't mess with buying used saws.
> 
> I guess if I were looking to rebuild, rebuild and collect then I would but I still would be leary about buying from the internet. How do you know the thing isn't stolen? Hell Matt, you are probably buying Arbor Pro's stuff.



I read not long ago an estimated 50% of the saws sold on Craig's List are stolen.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mckeetree said:


> I read not long ago an estimated 50% of the saws sold on Craig's List are stolen.



I started with used saws, got them from the same shop where I got my new ones. There is no chance of any funny business which is priority for me. All my saws have been registered.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> And this is just one reason I don't mess with buying used saws.
> 
> I guess if I were looking to rebuild, rebuild and collect then I would but I still would be leary about buying from the internet. How do you know the thing isn't stolen? Hell Matt, you are probably buying Arbor Pro's stuff.



and if it was arbo pro's i would give it back to him and not ask for a cent back thats the kinda guy i am.

read the thread the saw is being sent off to stump he is gonna turn it into a race saw i don't wanna buy a new saw for this its a waste of money.

its gonna run 110 octane be ported piston mods the whole nine yards go cart motor parts everything.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I started with used saws, got them from the same shop where I got my new ones. There is no chance of any funny business which is priority for me. All my saws have been registered.



i mean dude your not gonna destroy all the evil in the world theirs tons of worthless bastards out their if i thought any foul play was at hand i would have bought it just to give it back to even you .
because theirs things i hate in the world liars, arrogance, and fat people that eat mcdonalds then sue them for being fat.

so lighten up and quite humpin my back and get ready to see one bad ass 372.

i kinda am getting a local saw race toghether for fun you should come. drink bear race saws play with tree #### laugh when someone gets hurt. thats what its all about


----------



## deevo (Jan 25, 2012)

Matt, you got me looking at your saws you bought and ended up getting a stump grinder in Pocono Lake PA while looking at other ebay items!!!! Going down next week to get it! Wife says no more ebay for me!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

deevo said:


> Matt, you got me looking at your saws you bought and ended up getting a stump grinder in Pocono Lake PA while looking at other ebay items!!!! Going down next week to get it! Wife says no more ebay for me!



nice thats not to far from me what did you end up buying? i ran street bikes up their in my teens. me and the dad usually take a fishing trip to quebec once a year but now its turned into every other.

their definitely are deals to be had especially when you know what your looking at most of those blown up saws to me look like easy fixes.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been running stock chainsaws for over 10 years. now i figured what the hell lets put some hp to a few of them and have fun with them.

it doesn't really cost an arm and a leg to do this for a decent mod stump charges 250.00

to get running like the 372 is its gonna cost a little more but compared to the $$ i put in my chevy duramax this wouldn't have bought my injectors.


----------



## deevo (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> nice thats not to far from me what did you end up buying? i ran street bikes up their in my teens. me and the dad usually take a fishing trip to quebec once a year but now its turned into every other.
> 
> their definitely are deals to be had especially when you know what your looking at most of those blown up saws to me look like easy fixes.



SC252 with 10 hours on it. I ran one for the last couple years, but parted ways with the guy I was working with who owned it. So I had to get one. It does just about everything around here and can get into back yards. I know it takes a little longer to do the bigger ones, but I am familiar with it and know how to use it efficiently! I am sure it will do me good, and be with me for a long time. Well you should divert and take a fishing trip to Ontario! Fish here speak english! lol! No offense to the french of course!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

deevo said:


> SC252 with 10 hours on it. I ran one for the last couple years, but parted ways with the guy I was working with who owned it. So I had to get one. It does just about everything around here and can get into back yards. I know it takes a little longer to do the bigger ones, but I am familiar with it and know how to use it efficiently! I am sure it will do me good, and be with me for a long time. Well you should divert and take a fishing trip to Ontario! Fish here speak english! lol! No offense to the french of course!



252s are nice little machines got to run one a lot from the rental companies. but the ones i got to use where always so beat the one smoked so bad people thought it was on fire.
i wouldn't mind having one with good teeth on them they can be very productive.

and about the french up their i swear every time i went into a convenience store they gave me the wrong change on a drink or something. we went to ontario one time a place called Duncan lake was pretty cool about a hour boat ride and you stayed on an island it was so long ago over ten years I'm pretty sure it was ontario.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i mean dude your not gonna destroy all the evil in the world theirs tons of worthless bastards out their if i thought any foul play was at hand i would have bought it just to give it back to even you .
> because theirs things i hate in the world liars, arrogance, and fat people that eat mcdonalds then sue them for being fat.
> 
> so lighten up and quite humpin my back and get ready to see one bad ass 372.
> ...





Oh don't flatter yerself. You think I am humping your back but I am only stating my thoughts. You are putting more into it than there is so maybe you should lighten up? I dunno but I do know I ain't Mr. Holden Wood. Nah, I was just impressed.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Oh don't flatter yerself. You think I am humping your back but I am only stating my thoughts. You are putting more into it than there is so maybe you should lighten up? I dunno but I do know I ain't Mr. Holden Wood. Nah, I was just impressed.



no what i mean is worrying about if I'm getting a bad deal or not its under control.


----------



## Iustinian (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> we truthfully have enough saws that it doesn't matter but was kinda having fun buying some on ebay never did it before don't even have feedback yet. to say i have 25-30 stihl chainsaws would be a very conservative estimate.



ya, it gets very addictive watching and bidding on saws, especially if you're a chainsaw junkie. It really seems like some of the parts saws on ebay have been really breaking the bank though. 

There's still new 200T's around though too, so if you really love that saw, you might hunt for the last new ones too.


----------



## superjunior (Jan 25, 2012)

my local saw shop still has one or two left sitting on the shelf.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> no what i mean is worrying about if I'm getting a bad deal or not its under control.



Well, honesty, I am not really worried about you, I am worried about me. Like i said, don't flatter yourself. What? You think I am looking out for you? What? Is that my job? Hell, everytime I tried to hook up with Ebay it was a fiasco. I have no idea how you guys made it work, I'm terrified of it. So if it works out for you I am impressed and if it don't I will say " what did you expect?"

And I was wondering how to ship a saw. I guess you don't tell the carriers what it is? I dunno but i thought they wouldn't pick up something that had/has gas in it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well, honesty, I am not really worried about you, I am worried about me. Like i said, don't flatter yourself. What? You think I am looking out for you? What? Is that my job? Hell, everytime I tried to hook up with Ebay it was a fiasco. I have no idea how you guys made it work, I'm terrified of it. So if it works out for you I am impressed and if it don't I will say " what did you expect?"
> 
> And I was wondering how to ship a saw. I guess you don't tell the carriers what it is? I dunno but i thought they wouldn't pick up something that had/has gas in it.



dan i order the race fuel through the mail 110 octane fuel is shipped to my house in containers through the mail you have to pay a hazmat charge. if you shipping a saw you just have to drain the gas out of it. i insured it as a chainsaw when i sent it to him.

look up VP race fuels in google they will ship it to your door even ethanol if you want. i reload rifles and order all my gun powder through the mail.

20.00 extra dollars on the postage for hazmat


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well, honesty, I am not really worried about you, I am worried about me. Like i said, don't flatter yourself. What? You think I am looking out for you? What? Is that my job? Hell, everytime I tried to hook up with Ebay it was a fiasco. I have no idea how you guys made it work, I'm terrified of it. So if it works out for you I am impressed and if it don't I will say " what did you expect?"
> 
> And I was wondering how to ship a saw. I guess you don't tell the carriers what it is? I dunno but i thought they wouldn't pick up something that had/has gas in it.



not flattering myself i wouldn't let you get screwed man.. but then again I'm not all about myself


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> dan i order the race fuel through the mail 110 octane fuel is shipped to my house in containers through the mail you have to pay a hazmat charge. if you shipping a saw you just have to drain the gas out of it. i insured it as a chainsaw when i sent it to him.
> 
> look up VP race fuels in google they will ship it to your door even ethanol if you want. i reload rifles and order all my gun powder through the mail.



Sounds crazy. I don't do a whole lot of mail order, luckily I don't have to. I gotta say I don't think i would want any of the Fedex, UPS or USPS handling any of that stuff.

I did recently order a electric motor for a salt spreader, came UPS. There was no packing material in the box and the output shaft was sticking out the side of the box, it was bent. I called them, they said " no returns on electrical parts, says so on the invoice". I looked all over that invoice but it didn't say that. I ended up driving 1/2 hour one way, spending twice what the mail order company charged but i got a working motor. Like I said, I don't know how you do it but if you do I'm impressed.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> not flattering myself i wouldn't let you get screwed man.. but then again I'm not all about myself



calm down.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> calm down.



ya im gonna check my blood pressure i ate some hot wings they where hot enough to make me sweat. 

i don't know how i do it either its a shot in the dark when rolling the dice on saws like this you gotta be prepared to be burned. but their what the husky is gonna be used for as long as its in one piece it doesn't need to be running the whole thing is gonna be gutted.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 25, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya im gonna check my blood pressure i ate some hot wings they where hot enough to make me sweat.



see?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 25, 2012)

on another note i got a flyer in the mail today from pizza hut and ordered and placed my order for delivery over the internet. i am amazed by this. don't even have to make a phone call anymore to get pizza.

they got balls to do this people will be placin phony orders left and right.


----------



## cedar (Jan 26, 2012)

For the most part, I've had good luck buying equipment on ebay. I've bought everything from chainsaws to trucks to an articulated loader. The only deal that wasn't right was a stump grinder. I paid for it but it never shipped. Fortunately, ebay refunded all of my money under their buyer protection plan. What I learned from that deal, is if it looks too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys should check the classifieds here for saws. Lots of good reasonable priced saws, with many coming from reliable members. I sell a bunch on there. I have 3 or 4 pro huskies on there now.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jan 26, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> You guys should check the classifieds here for saws. Lots of good reasonable priced saws, with many coming from reliable members. I sell a bunch on there. I have 3 or 4 pro huskies on there now.



Yep, I got a ms 260 pro on the classified, very little use...I think its on page 9, with pics...


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 26, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> You guys should check the classifieds here for saws. Lots of good reasonable priced saws, with many coming from reliable members. I sell a bunch on there. I have 3 or 4 pro huskies on there now.



ya i never really thought about it i didn't even know we had a classifieds for a long time. i truthfully liked the older forum better was way easier to navigate more clean. theirs a lot of stuff added on this one that no one uses like rewards, currency, garage,.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 26, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> You guys should check the classifieds here for saws. Lots of good reasonable priced saws, with many coming from reliable members. I sell a bunch on there. I have 3 or 4 pro huskies on there now.



i got all my work saws I'm kinda looking for saws to screw around with now i might even tear one apart and try screwing with it. i got a poulan wild thing a customer gave me. i was gonna read some how to's and try porting it that way if it got screwed at least its crap and got it for free.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

check out what i found on ebay anyone wanna buy it. don't be scared!!

haunted box ghost | eBay


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a little leery about stuff like that. I wind up running out of room for it all. Hell, I haven't even seen the floors in this place since 1989. It won't be long before the TLC channel comes in here after me cameras a blazing. 

I mean it's cheap though, so what the hell.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 27, 2012)

What a piece of poo that classifieds section is. Tried to search for the 026 for sale, there's no way to do a quick search?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> check out what i found on ebay anyone wanna buy it. don't be scared!!
> 
> haunted box ghost | eBay



Matt, what the hell??? :msp_confused:

Swindler


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> Matt, what the hell??? :msp_confused:
> 
> Swindler



was searching for saws and ran across that i found the weird part of ebay. theirs a weird part of youtube also keep clicking through videos next thing you know your in the youtube zone.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> was searching for saws and ran across that i found the weird part of ebay. theirs a weird part of youtube also keep clicking through videos next thing you know your in the youtube zone.



 I barely have enough time to get to the AS zone.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm a little leery about stuff like that. I wind up running out of room for it all. Hell, I haven't even seen the floors in this place since 1989. It won't be long before the TLC channel comes in here after me cameras a blazing.
> 
> I mean it's cheap though, so what the hell.



Just for the record, people. I'm not really a hoarder. 

Hoarders never cease to amaze me though.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> I barely have enough time to get to the AS zone.



From what I've seen here I think you found it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> From what I've seen here I think you found it.



stumpy when you get a video of that 362 all suped up post it on this side to. a lot of guys in this end of the forum world are not happy with them.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> stumpy when you get a video of that 362 all suped up post it on this side to. a lot of guys in this end of the forum world are not happy with them.



Here's something to wet the appetite.
[video=youtube_share;gOEO1LTQufg]http://youtu.be/gOEO1LTQufg[/video]
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191477.htm

[video=youtube_share;FJBKcWr6nao]http://youtu.be/FJBKcWr6nao[/video]
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191043.htm


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

What CC are those??


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

its an homeowner 310 that he put a different motor in i believe and ported it with some other work. 59cc stock i do believe because its a 390 motor. that little home owner saw is making a 440 look weak.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

ForTheAction said:


> What CC are those??



he's doing a 362 for me it should be done in the next couple of days stay tuned and check it out.

but the real nasty one is gonna be the 372xp can't tell you whats going in that because i don't want my competition at the races knowing.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 27, 2012)

I figured they had to be a low CC, but they don't choke or chatter under the load. Noice. I like 'em. They're definitely portted.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2012)

The top one (MS390) is 64cc & the bottom one (MS361) is 59cc.

Here's a vid of the last 372 I done. It has an 8 pin rim & 24''bar.
[video=youtube_share;nELUMRjNSpM]http://youtu.be/nELUMRjNSpM[/video]


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here's something to wet the appetite.
> [video=youtube_share;gOEO1LTQufg]http://youtu.be/gOEO1LTQufg[/video]
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/191477.htm
> 
> ...




So the MS310 is actually a MS390 ported? Looks like its pulling a 24" bar.
Stumpy has it going on. Don't think I've seen a clamshell ported (but I'm
still wet around the ears learning about porting). But I'm all eyes watching!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> So the MS310 is actually a MS390 ported? Looks like its pulling a 24" bar.
> Stumpy has it going on. Don't think I've seen a clamshell ported (but I'm
> still wet around the ears learning about porting). But I'm all eyes watching!
> Thanks for posting!



its a 28" bar i do believe and 390 motor.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 27, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> So the MS310 is actually a MS390 ported? Looks like its pulling a 24" bar.
> Stumpy has it going on. Don't think I've seen a clamshell ported (but I'm
> still wet around the ears learning about porting). But I'm all eyes watching!
> Thanks for posting!





mattfr12 said:


> its a 28" bar i do believe and 390 motor.



Yes it's a 390 motor and a 28" bar with oregon LGX chain


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 28, 2012)

First saw arrived today runs like a champ.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> First saw arrived today runs like a champ.



Good score buddy.:msp_thumbsup: Those saws can be made to scream too. Just sayin


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 28, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Good score buddy.:msp_thumbsup: Those saws can be made to scream too. Just sayin



i am very happy with it runs good out of the box unlike the guy i sent you. but I'm sure this one will be dropped off by the UPS man sooner or later.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 28, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> i am very happy with it runs good out of the box unlike the guy i sent you. but I'm sure this one will be dropped off by the UPS man sooner or later.



It ran ok. It outta run a lil better when I get it done. Workin on the cyl right now.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 29, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> its an homeowner 310 that he put a different motor in i believe and ported it with some other work. 59cc stock i do believe because its a 390 motor. that little home owner saw is making a 440 look weak.



It is?:msp_confused:

Not for nothing but there must be something wrong with the chain. Is it supposed to jump around like that? I'm sorry, I know I am an ass hole, I know I am very paranoid, I know I never have anything good to say BUT my stock 44's seem to be much smoother and just as quick if not quicker. I don't know though, it did better than my 26.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> It is?:msp_confused:
> 
> Not for nothing but there must be something wrong with the chain. Is it supposed to jump around like that? I'm sorry, I know I am an ass hole, I know I am very paranoid, I know I never have anything good to say BUT my stock 44's seem to be much smoother and just as quick if not quicker. I don't know though, it did better than my 26.



the video is more just to show what he can make a saw do took a little 300.00 saw and made it pull a 440 044 bar. you gotta admit thats a lot of power increase i doubt without the mods it would pull it in any wood. your 440 might be faster but that thing stock wouldn't even be close. 

he's almost done with my 362 ill post the link in here when i get it well see what he pulled out of that puppy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 29, 2012)

treemandan said:


> It is?:msp_confused:
> 
> Not for nothing but there must be something wrong with the chain. Is it supposed to jump around like that? I'm sorry, I know I am an ass hole, I know I am very paranoid, I know I never have anything good to say BUT my stock 44's seem to be much smoother and just as quick if not quicker. I don't know though, it did better than my 26.



Yah that chain is a lil aggressive and about to the end if it's life. I need to work on the rakers to smooth the chain out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Matt wanted me to post a link to the thread on his MS362 in here so here it is.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192088.htm


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Matt wanted me to post a link to the thread on his MS362 in here so here it is.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/192088.htm



ya might as well show the rest of the forum what you can do theirs a lot of guys out their that are not happy with the 362's stock performance.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya might as well show the rest of the forum what you can do theirs a lot of guys out their that are not happy with the 362's stock performance.



Keep an eye on the thread. Vids will be up this afternoon. 
I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres stumpy's phenomenal work 28" bar on 362. ill let stumpy post the rest got excited so i figured id throw this one up.

http:/http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wssvWspAMYE&feature=g-u-u&context=G2a4234eFUAAAAAAAAAA/


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's all the vids.

*Stock 7pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;Lq8Ep84FRcw]http://youtu.be/Lq8Ep84FRcw[/video]

*Ported 7pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;PbEM-Bnk_o4]http://youtu.be/PbEM-Bnk_o4[/video]

*Ported 8 pin rim*
[video=youtube_share;RD4UJuj7pEQ]http://youtu.be/RD4UJuj7pEQ[/video]

*Ported 28'' bar*
[video=youtube_share;wssvWspAMYE]http://youtu.be/wssvWspAMYE[/video]


----------



## treemandan (Feb 1, 2012)

The 362 with the 28" bar was impressive.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Feb 2, 2012)

treemandan said:


> The 362 with the 28" bar was impressive.


Thanks

I guess I should post the last vids I got of this saw against a MS460 thats got a lil more comp & a muffler mod. Both running the same 28" bar & chain.
[video=youtube_share;7U5Y1NcZMQA]http://youtu.be/7U5Y1NcZMQA[/video]

[video=youtube_share;qAUywyfH7hM]http://youtu.be/qAUywyfH7hM[/video]


----------



## mattfr12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i gotta say i think the 372xp is gonna be in my fav 3 saws that thing is raw.


----------

